# ¿La mujer de Pedro Sánches es un travelo?



## Chapapote1 (12 Ago 2018)

No sé si os habéis fijado pero Pedro le da mucho bombo al tema LGTB, además de varias cosas que he ido analizando y todo me empieza a encajar... Para empezar su padre Sabiniano Gómez es dueño de 3 saunas gays en Madrid (sauna edén), 
Mirad la nuez de la susodicha:






Para más INRI en una entrevista sufre un "lapsus freudianos" que ocurre cuando una persona confunde su sexo, caso típico de los transexuales que al cambiar no están "acostumbrados" a hablar conforme a su sexo (atentos al principio "cuando te ve agobiadO"... lo normal es decir agobiada)

[YOUTUBE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=89VN5nkwOro[/YOUTUBE]

Mirad la mano que tiene







Y sus facciones 












Cada uno hace con su culo lo que quiere, pero no nos la venda de primera dama, porque es el segundo presi. Lo que queda por descubrir es si sus 2 hijas son biológicas o adoptadas para salir de dudas al 100%.


----------



## Pericoeldelospalotes (12 Ago 2018)

Trío con mujer de Chánchez + Susana Díaz = TOP.


----------



## bondiappcc (12 Ago 2018)

Esta lleva corona.

Es la última miss España.


----------



## eight (12 Ago 2018)

la mujer de pedro sanchez es pedro sanchez disfrazado


----------



## Rebel Yelll (12 Ago 2018)

No sé si será trans, pero la voz sí que da el pego totalmente como mujer.
Pero bien es cierto que tiene rasgos físicos un tanto ambiguos...


----------



## Suprimo (12 Ago 2018)

Síndrome de insensibilidad a los andrógenos - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## allan smithee (12 Ago 2018)

eight dijo:


> la mujer de pedro sanchez es pedro sanchez disfrazado


----------



## Senpali (12 Ago 2018)

Rotundamente, parece un travelo! (hablo del individuo de la izquierda, el de la derecha es Pedro Sánchez).


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (12 Ago 2018)

Si hubiera sido un travelo, se habrían encargado de decirlo constantemente para ganar puntos infinitos de progresismo.


----------



## Vamosya (12 Ago 2018)

Capitán.Furillo dijo:


> ...para ganar puntos infinitos de progresismo.



Todo el PSOE no es progresista, especialmente en los pueblos de Andalucía, Castilla-La Mancha y Extremadura. Lo que le distingue del PP es que anti-PP.


----------



## davitin (12 Ago 2018)

Hombre, en unas fotos parece más que en otras, habría que hacerle la prueba de cocodrilo dundee.

Enviado desde mi X7pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ignatius (12 Ago 2018)

Yo creo que su maridito está trayendo a miles de negros diariamente para que su señora tenga faena en su nuevo puesto de nosequé de estudios africanos.
Va a tener km de rabo negro para trabajar.


----------



## Chortina Premium (12 Ago 2018)

A mi me recuerda a Alba de la serie La Que Se Avecina :XX:


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (12 Ago 2018)

Pues yo creo que tiene su aquel.


----------



## semper paratus (12 Ago 2018)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Pues yo creo que tiene su aquel.



Sí, lo tiene colgando.


----------



## Liante (12 Ago 2018)

yo le comia tol asunto como perrete chico buscando tetilla


----------



## J90ose (13 Ago 2018)

tiene la cara muy cuadrada, pero yo no le veo la nuez


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (13 Ago 2018)

Capitán.Furillo dijo:


> Si hubiera sido un travelo, se habrían encargado de decirlo constantemente para ganar puntos infinitos de progresismo.



es probable que sea el arma secreta si los sondeos empiezan a predecir una catastrofe


----------



## klingsor (13 Ago 2018)

Es Incitatus.

Se lo montaba Calígula.

Y hasta aquí puedo leer.

K.


----------



## allseeyingeye (13 Ago 2018)

Sisi yo tambien lo pienso


pero en honor a la verdad, he de decir que mi eso me pasa un monton

asigno fatal los generos en la construccion de las oraciones


Por ejemplo, ESA FRASE PARECE se te viene a la cabeza AGOBIADO por que EL AGOBIO SURGE DE EL, osea de SANCHEZ 
Yo he construido mal montones de veces frases, de asignar atributos y generos con el sujeto que corresponden, por una especie de ¿dislexia? a falta de termino mejor

Tambien tengo que pensar mucho las frases de 


"a fulanito le gusta menganita"

Me cuesta unos segundos procesar en que direccio va la atracion

de Fulano a →→→ Menganita

o de Menganita →→→→ Fulanito...? 

Pero un momento ES ATRACCION no?

Entonces deberia ir asi? 

menganita <<<<<< Fulanito?? 

Sip, es parecido a la dislexia, intentas visualizar lo que son conceptos abstractos o linguisticos asi que tardas y muchas yo al menos, PRUEBO SUERTES, para no quedarme como un lerder pensado segundos xDD


----------



## klingsor (13 Ago 2018)

Pues adiestrate, o llueven fosties.

Avisau quedas.

Ah no, que eres de los del pellejo suave.

Adiestrate, mecagon Dios, que Nos hace falta gente, mejor, personas, con interés.

GROOOOOAAAAARRRRR


K

PD: asalvajado ando


----------



## Burbunvencido (17 Ago 2018)

allan smithee dijo:


>



La escoba y el recogedor [de mierda] en una imagen reciente antes de presentar sus conclusiones en el foro "nos interesa que haya tensión" o "cómo joder un país y que haya muchos que te adoren después"

El ser ubicado a la derecha en la foto, a pesar de su ¿sonrisa? encontrábase en ese momento harto desasosegado, ya que acudir a ese foro le supuso perderse una interesante disertación: "aprender después de 20 años a saber a qué altura debe llevarse el extremo de la corbata con respecto al cinturón. versión reducida para cortos de entendederas"

La extraña pareja busca cualquier excusa para no regresar a su casa, habitada a ratos por dos seres malignos, siniestros y de dudosa procedencia.


----------



## trichetin (17 Ago 2018)

Ignatius dijo:


> Yo creo que su maridito está trayendo a miles de negros diariamente para que su señora tenga faena en su nuevo puesto de nosequé de estudios africanos.
> Va a tener km de rabo negro para trabajar.



Juan Manuel de Prada - Begoñísima - ABC


----------



## Ignatius (17 Ago 2018)

trichetin dijo:


> Juan Manuel de Prada - Begoñísima - ABC



Me ha cogido la idea. Esta claro que de Prada es forero, o me sigue en Twitter o... Yo soy Juan Manuel de Prada.


----------



## circus maximus (17 Ago 2018)

Si los americanos tienen a su Obama y su Manchelle porqué no íbamos a tener a nuestro Ken y el begoño?
Viendo esa nuez prefiero no imaginarme la castaña 

Enviado desde mi Redmi 4A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Otrasvidas (17 Ago 2018)

Supongo que es demasiado "viril" como para follarse a un tío.Si su pareja fuera Eduardo Madina estaría clarísimo.


----------



## Barruno (17 Ago 2018)

Mas que el casca nueces.


----------



## ChortinaPremium (17 Ago 2018)

No tardará Pedro Almodovar en darle un papel en su nueva peli...


----------



## Viyuela (22 Sep 2018)




----------



## Juanchufri (13 Nov 2018)

Hiding in plain sight.


----------



## Bloperas (13 Nov 2018)

Sea como sea, se ha enamorado de él mismo. Como buen ególatra.


----------



## Chortina Premium (13 Nov 2018)

El Luisma vestido de mujer es mas guap@ :XX:


----------



## EL CURIOSO IMPERTINENTE (25 Nov 2018)




----------



## Sr. Obdulio (25 Nov 2018)

Sí. Se llama Manolo y antes era camionero.


----------



## EL CURIOSO IMPERTINENTE (25 Nov 2018)




----------



## torio (25 Nov 2018)

Esa mandíbula no es ni medio normal, ni si quiera para un hombre.


----------



## Papo de luz (25 Nov 2018)

torio dijo:


> Esa mandíbula no es ni medio normal, ni si quiera para un hombre.



Le deben caber seis muelas en cada cuadrante.


----------



## ATARAXIO (25 Nov 2018)

la conoció en la sauna


----------



## notorius.burbujo (25 Nov 2018)

A mi me parece cada vez mas sospechoso que todas las "primeras damas" parezcan hombres.


----------



## impedancia (25 Nov 2018)

A mi me parece sospechoso qué ningún mass mierda hable del pasado de este transformer.

Boda, fotos de cuando era joven. donde estudio.

No hay nada en internec. Donde donde vivia... Nada de nada.


----------



## Chortina Premium (25 Nov 2018)

Lo de la nuez me ha dejao ::


----------



## papagolfmike (26 Nov 2018)

psiee.... , no sé, y además me pregunto como que no trabajó en la sauna gay de su padre. Entre unas cosas y otras va cuadrando todo, y lo último:
¿la conocería el guapito kent en la mencionada sauna en su épocca de travelo?.
Habría que investigar.


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (29 Ene 2019)

Os voy a decir la verdad:


Yo, cuando vi las fotos el maromo que tiene por mujer, pensé 
DURANTE MUCHO TIEMPO que eran CHOPEOS que habían hecho
pegando la jeta del viruelas en la de su "mujer".


Hasta que un día la vi en un Telediado y entré en shock.


Es una cosa tremenda y no tiene vuelta de hoja. :fiufiu:


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (29 Ene 2019)

Es mas femenino el monigote que su mujera.


----------



## Chondrite (29 Ene 2019)

No sé si será un travelo.
No sé si será hombre o será mujer.
Lo que SÉ es que es un CALLO MALAYO. ABORTO DE RANA. FETO MAL PARIDO.


----------



## signo13 (29 Ene 2019)

tienen dos hijas .... asi que creo que al final no va a ser travelo .... a no ser que sean de vientre de alquiler ... por otro lado nacio en bilbao, quiza eso explica las cosas


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (29 Ene 2019)

Otrasvidas dijo:


> Supongo que es demasiado "viril" como para follarse a un tío.Si su pareja fuera Eduardo Madina estaría clarísimo.



Pues la churri del Madina tiene un empujón. Cougar de manual


----------



## Carnemomia (29 Ene 2019)

Ignatius dijo:


> Me ha cogido la idea. Esta claro que de Prada es forero, o me sigue en Twitter o... Yo soy Juan Manuel de Prada.



Nuestro Chesterton patrio, leyendo el floro, ¡qué honor!


----------



## Chortina Premium (29 Ene 2019)

Se sabe si El Viruelas de joven para por chueca?


----------



## Don Potettes (29 Ene 2019)

Twinsies...


----------



## little hammer (30 Ene 2019)

Y su marido un maricón. Como tú.


----------



## CesareLombroso (30 Ene 2019)

si y postea como dodoria desde el falcon


----------



## Decipher (30 Ene 2019)

Joder que es verdad ¡SON LA MISMA PERSONA!


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (22 Feb 2019)




----------



## Palpatine (22 Feb 2019)

Fea o feo es un rato


----------



## Calvston Kaillón (22 Feb 2019)

Potettes dijo:


> Twinsies...


----------



## gabrielo (13 Dic 2021)

notorius.burbujo dijo:


> A mi me parece cada vez mas sospechoso que todas las "primeras damas" parezcan hombres.



pues la mujer de rajoy y mira que el tiene fama de homosexual si parece mujer


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (11 Jun 2022)




----------

